# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 09/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau thấy tháng 9 bắt đầu liên tục bằng những cơn mưa, nhưng bên cạnh đó rất nhiều sự kiện nhộn nhịp đang diễn ra trong tháng này. Tiếp tục tuần này sẽ là những thông tin hấp dẫn về vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế để các bạn tham khảo, so sánh và lựa chọn cho mình một hành trình và một tấm vé cho riêng mình. Ưu đãi đến Thái Lan, Singapore, Châu Âu,... Cùng xem nhé!


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09: 1.694.000 VND  *  25/09 --> 30/09: 1.144.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/09: 1.694.000 VND  *  25/09 --> 30/09: 1.144.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09 --> 30/09: 1.309.000 VND_Lượt về_: 24/09, 25/09: hết vé  *  26/09 --> 29/09: 1.309.000 VND  *  30/09: 1.419.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09: hết vé  *  25/09: 1.309.000 VND  *  26/09, 28/09, 30/09: 979.000 VND  *  27/09, 29/09: 1.089.000 VND_Lượt về_: 24/09: hết vé  *  25/09, 27/09, 29/09: 1.078.000 VND  *  26/09, 28/09: 968.000 VND  *  30/09: 1.408.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09: 2.409.000 VND  *  25/09 --> 30/09: 1.749.000 VND_Lượt về_: 24/09: 2.409.000 VND  *  25/09: 1.969.000 VND  *  26/09 --> 30/09: 1.749.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09, 25/09: 5.104.000 VND  *  26/09, 29/09: 2.959.000 VND  *  29/09, 30/09: 2.409.000 VND  *  27/09: 4.444.000 VND_Lượt về_: 24/09 --> 26/09: 2.959.000 VND  *  28/09: 2.629.000 VND  *  29/09, 30/09: 2.409.000 VND  *  27/09: 2.629.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09 --> 30/09: 1.694.000 VND_Lượt về_: 24/09, 25/09: 1.859.000 VND  *  26/09, 30/09: 1.694.000 VND  *  27/09-- 29/09: 2.079.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09, 25/09, 27/09, 29/09: 1.080.000 VND  *  26/09: 950.000 VND  *  28/09, 30/09: 1.210.000 VND_Lượt về_: 24/09: 1.990.000 VND  *  25/09 --> 28/09: 1.340.000 VND  *  29/09, 30/09: 1.210.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 24/09: 2,480,000 VND  *  25/09, 26/09: 1,650,000 VND  *  27/09: 1,500,000 VND  *  28/09: 1,350,000 VND  *  29/09, 20/09: 1,200,000 VND_Lượt về_: 24/09: 1,650,000 VND  *  25/09: 1,500,000 VND  *  26/09 --> 28/09: 1,350,000 VND  *  29/09, 30/09: 1,100,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 10/09 - 23/09/2012Thời gian bay: 11/09/2013 - 31/03/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 24/09 - 30/09/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## ngocgiau.nguyen

Air Mekong mở bán vé Tết Quý Tỵ 2013 từ 20/9

Kính gửi Quý khách hàng!
Nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu đi lại tăng cao của hành khách trong giai đoạn Tết dương lịch 2013 và đón Tết nguyên đán Quý Tỵ, *Air Mekong sẽ mở bán vé Tết đợt 1 từ ngày 20/9/2012*.
Cụ thể, Air Mekong mở bán vé Tết đợt 1 cho các chuyến bay giữa Hà Nội và Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Lạt; các chuyến bay thẳng Hà Nội đi Côn Đảo, Phú Quốc và ngược lại; các chuyến bay giữa Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Phú Quốc, Pleiku, Quy Nhơn, Côn Đảo; chuyến bay giữa Buôn Ma Thuột và Vinh.
Air Mekong khuyến cáo, hành khách mua vé trực tiếp từ các phòng vé, website, Trung tâm phục vụ khách hàng 24/7 của Air Mekong và các đại lý chỉ định của hãng để được xác thực về vé và giờ bay.
Trước đó, Air Mekong đã triển khai chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt mang tên “Tháng Vàng Sinh Nhật” nhân kỷ niệm 2 năm ngày khai thác chuyến bay thương mại đầu tiên (10/10/2010). Air Mekong sẽ mở bán từ ngày 6/9/2012 với ít nhất 222 chỗ giá rẻ đặc biệt mỗi ngày, tổng số chỗ cho toàn bộ chương trình khuyến mại này là 9000 chỗ cho các chuyến bay từ ngày 15/9 đến ngày 14/10/2012. Theo đó, giá vé thấp nhất cho các đường bay từ TP. HCM đến Buôn Ma Thuột, Pleiku, Phú Quốc (hoặc ngược lại) từ 535.000đồng, đến Quy Nhơn (hoặc ngược lại) từ 635.000 đồng. Các chuyến bay từ Hà Nội đến Đà Lạt, TP. HCM, Buôn Ma Thuột, Pleiku (hoặc ngược lại) có giá vé từ 1.075.000 đồng. Các đường bay thẳng từ Hà Nội đến Phú Quốc, Côn Đảo (hoặc ngược lại) từ 2.200.000 đồng. Các mức giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.

----------

